# Persian open stud



## Suzanne1973 (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking for a reputable breeder that may open a door for a active queen/s.
My girls are gccf registered active, neg for the nasty illnesses. 
Upto date with vaccinations treatments.
Bought off a well known well respected breeder in oxford.

I am aware it's a long shot but there is no harm in asking if anyone still actually exists. I did have a friend with a stud but he retired recently. Due to my freinds health issues.

I do know the complications that may arrise through pregnancy. I have time and financially secure not forgetting space. Ive done research so not jist jumping in.

If anyone thinks they know somebody plz inbox me or comment.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you tried through the breed club?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you asked your breeder for help? And do you show? That's often a good way to open doors.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Isnt carly near that way on? Not sure if shes open stud though,she will prob see this and get back to you even if she cant help she may know some contacts.


----------



## Suzanne1973 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have shown before but not with these girls. We will be going again once ready as 1 girl is 1 CC away from a CH. She is currently losing condition, thou as she is calling rather frequent nowadays. I have asked breeder but rather difficult as no longer in her direction.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Suzanne1973 said:


> I have shown before but not with these girls. We will be going again once ready as 1 girl is 1 CC away from a CH. She is currently losing condition, thou as she is calling rather frequent nowadays. I have asked breeder but rather difficult as no longer in her direction.


Have you thought about using ovarid (sp) on her for a while till your done showing her?


----------



## Suzanne1973 (Jan 14, 2012)

Just looking into show local to me and its soon so going to put her onto pill. Is this only available from our vet?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Have you asked your breeder for help? And do you show? That's often a good way to open doors.


The 2 most common ways, many decent breeders won't accept just any girl without some sort of recommendation by someone else.

Shame you didn't show them as kittens, 9 months of getting to know other breeders and also the look you are after in a stud.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Suzanne1973 said:


> Just looking into show local to me and its soon so going to put her onto pill. Is this only available from our vet?


Are these maiden queens or have they had a litter previously? I'm at least assuming you're not using Ovarid on a maiden just for the sake of getting her made up to champion before mating?


----------



## Suzanne1973 (Jan 14, 2012)

No she isn't a maiden.
The other is but I wouldn't use ovarid on her. She isn't show quality either so cannot be entered.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Just how far from show quality is she? I know a lot of good breeding queens in Oriental/Siamese are on the plain side, but there is plain and plain. it might be different in your breed as well.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Suzanne1973 said:


> No she isn't a maiden.
> The other is but I wouldn't use ovarid on her. She isn't show quality either so cannot be entered.


I agree - using Ovarid should be a last resort measure in certain circumstances,


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Suzanne1973 said:


> Looking for a reputable breeder that may open a door for a active queen/s.


If you find one let me know! I've found it hard to find Persian studs who are available for stud. For the most part this is because the studs live in the breeders house so they have no facilities for taking in girls, other breeders don't want the responsibility of looking after other peoples girls, which I can understand.

Breed clubs may be able to help though. Good luck


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_good luck with finding a stud, let us know if you do, also do you have any pics of your persians,would love to see them, _


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Out of interest why is ovarid not advisable for maidens?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

What colour are your girls, and who is this well respected breeder in Oxford that you got them from? I've got an idea, but would love to know the prefix. I'm Oxford way, but unfortunately my lad isn't working yet, and to be honest, I wouldn't open him up to just anyone in any case, but if you give me more info, I may be able to help you a bit.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

carly87 said:


> What colour are your girls, and who is this well respected breeder in Oxford that you got them from? I've got an idea, but would love to know the prefix.


I think I know too Carly unless the person I am thinking of is you LOL


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

4 studs on here

Persian Studs / Persian Stud Cat Services in United Kingdom - Search Results - Kittenlist


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Out of interest why is ovarid not advisable for maidens?


As far as I'm concerned it's about using the lowest possible dose for the shortest possible time so it's a case of having a girl with a cycle you know AND knowing she's fertile and worth breeding from so it's sensible using a drug on her at all. That said I have used it on a maiden, a difficult decision between letting her call almost continually and risk her health that way if I wanted to breed from her once she was big enough and using Ovarid. I did only use it once she was well established in a cycle of calling.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

There are indeed four studs on there, but quality? Conditions they're kept in? We don't know.

Still waiting on Suzanne's response.


----------



## Suzanne1973 (Jan 14, 2012)

Carly the girls are palchinno's
Red white Bi
Dilute blue tortie white
I may breed both now, originally this was my plan but I then noticed the shows looming. And would of prefered to show 1 more
After consideration and advise my show queen has dropped too much coat for show now So she wouldn't get her CH status. I'm gutted as would of loved a show day with her. To be honest I am still considering my options with her ovarid to get coat back or breed........
My other girl will be bred when/if a suitable boy is sourced....


----------



## Suzanne1973 (Jan 14, 2012)

carly87 said:


> There are indeed four studs on there, but quality? Conditions they're kept in? We don't know.
> 
> Still waiting on Suzanne's response.


Sorry been busy not had chance to get online. 
I see demelza and lafrabella on there, owner a gccf judge I'm sure her cats are in good conditions.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Suzanne1973 said:


> Sorry been busy not had chance to get online.
> I see demelza and lafrabella on there, owner a gccf judge I'm sure her cats are in good conditions.


But do they have the attributes you need? Do you know what you're breeding for? 
You mentioned at least one girl isn't show quality, so do you know what you're looking for in a stud to improve that?

Surely the breeder of your girls would be the best person to help you answer that, or even if the girls belong in a breeding program.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Suzanne1973 said:


> Carly the girls are palchinno's
> Red white Bi
> Dilute blue tortie white
> I may breed both now, originally this was my plan but I then noticed the shows looming. And would of prefered to show 1 more
> ...


_is that your dilute blue tortie in your profile picture, shes gorgeous._


----------



## Suzanne1973 (Jan 14, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _is that your dilute blue tortie in your profile picture, shes gorgeous._


Yes that's her.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Are these your first two cats?

Palchinno breeder is a nice woman and I've studded with her last year, but unfortunately, she's not taking anyone else in at the moment.

Suzanne, are you trying to breed bicolours, or are you not fussed? Demelza is in Cornwall. Lafrabella is not too far away, but she's mainly doing solids now and has come out of bicolours altogether.

As for cats being kept in good conditions just because someone's a judge, that supposition is ridiculous. Judges are just as capable of keeping cats in bad conditions as anyone else. That being said, I know the Lafrabella lady *(trying to avoid using real names) keeps hers well. However, her stud fee is very expensive.

Well, even if I was prepared to open up to you, I'd be no help as my lad is a colourpoint. I know you wouldn't get CPs from the mating as Palchinno doesn't touch CPs at all, so they won't carry it. I don't know the bicolour reg policy though and whether you can use them or not.

How old are these girls? Have they had litters before?

Have you been through the show reports on GCCF and looked at the bicolours who have done well? Titherten has some amazing cats and I think she's reasonably local.


----------



## Suzanne1973 (Jan 14, 2012)

Not looked at reports on gccf.
I know the people you mentioned are expensive and now closed.
As for colours i dont think fussed as they both carry both bi and solids.
B has had a litter before and S hasn't. 
I have owned persian before but ended in tears due to illness.
I do have a friend with exotics but would much prefer persians.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

As far as I know, Lafrabella isn't closed at all.


----------



## Suzanne1973 (Jan 14, 2012)

carly87 said:


> As far as I know, Lafrabella isn't closed at all.


No she open but expensive.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If you're wanting something in Oxfordshire and not a zotty, she's one of the very few I'd recommend. in fact, I can't think of many more for solids, and I may well use her myself this year if my silly lump doesn't get his act together and start working properly.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Suzanne1973 said:


> Not looked at reports on gccf.
> I know the people you mentioned are expensive and now closed.
> As for colours i dont think fussed as they both carry both bi and solids.
> B has had a litter before and S hasn't.
> ...


I don't think cats can carry bi-colour? Could be wrong though? 
If you put her to a exotic would that be a crossed breed or a breed?
I know breeding is expensive anyway, but does stud fee price some into it if its the best stud for your girl?

Oh and do you have any pics :laugh:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It would be a breed, i.e an exotic or an exotic variant.

Yep, price does come into it if there are two cats of similar quality or two cats that both have the traits you're after, but only then. This lady's cats aren't without their faults either and the stud price is very high in comparison to what's normally asked for Persians, but she's one of the few that I'd trust with my girl and does put a lot of effort in when she has a girl there, supervised matings etc.

Cats don't carry bi-colour, nor do they carry solid strictly speaking, as both are dominant. Bi-colour is simply a modifier gene of the solid, so a bi-colour, unless it has two copies of the bi gene, can produce solids and bi-colours.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

carly87 said:


> It would be a breed, i.e an exotic or an exotic variant.
> 
> Yep, price does come into it if there are two cats of similar quality or two cats that both have the traits you're after, but only then. This lady's cats aren't without their faults either and the stud price is very high in comparison to what's normally asked for Persians, but she's one of the few that I'd trust with my girl and does put a lot of effort in when she has a girl there, supervised matings etc.
> 
> Cats don't carry bi-colour, nor do they carry solid strictly speaking, as both are dominant. Bi-colour is simply a modifier gene of the solid, so a bi-colour, unless it has two copies of the bi gene, can produce solids and bi-colours.


Thanks for that! I don't know how you learn all of this stuff!! I actually really like exotics, and Persians! Had a Persian (of some sorts no papers ) growing up and she was the funniest little thing, would love one, but want my British first! :laugh:

Ah ok that makes sense if some are charging higher, for some reason I Thought higher price would make them better if they were champions etc, but I guess it doesn't work like that


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It doesn't matter whether the cat is imperial or has no title. What matters is that it is of outstanding type and has the traits you need to correct the faults in your own girls.

If you get to the point where you'd like a Persian, just give me a shout and I'll recommend some good breeders for you.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Suzanne1973 said:


> B has had a litter before and S hasn't.


Ah-ha! I know these cats well as they used to belong to a friend of mine. I nearly bought S myself but decided against it in the end


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really, TM? I didn't think you were in the UK for some reason! Very curious now as to where they came from!


----------



## Suzanne1973 (Jan 14, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> Ah-ha! I know these cats well as they used to belong to a friend of mine. I nearly bought S myself but decided against it in the end


So you also breed persian then tiger moon


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Really, TM? I didn't think you were in the UK for some reason! Very curious now as to where they came from!


Yes I'm a UK bod 

They where bred by Palchinno Persians and my friend bought them from there. He showed (B) the Dilute Tortie Tri a few times but not (S) the Red Bi as her bite is a little out. If memory serves, B had a litter of 5 kittens last year. Earlier this year my friend decided to concentrate of just one breed so let these two go.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, I'm too nosey! Really want to know who you are now!


----------



## Suzanne1973 (Jan 14, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> Yes I'm a UK bod
> 
> They where bred by Palchinno Persians and my friend bought them from there. He showed (B) the Dilute Tortie Tri a few times but not (S) the Red Bi as her bite is a little out. If memory serves, B had a litter of 5 kittens last year. Earlier this year my friend decided to concentrate of just one breed so let these two go.


Sent you a pm tigermoon


----------

